# Looking for somebody who can repair furniture in Maadi



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello, 

I have another question. 
My bed broke a few days ago, but it can be easily repaired ( I just don't have the tools and all that) anybody knows where I can find a person/company who will do it? 
it seems like it need some bolts and voila! 
I live in Maadi/ Delga by the way


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

gcortez said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have another question.
> My bed broke a few days ago, but it can be easily repaired ( I just don't have the tools and all that) anybody knows where I can find a person/company who will do it?
> ...


Does your building have a doorman/bawaab? He should be able to track someone down, bring them, and wait while it's repaired. Of course you should compensate him for his services.

If your building doesn't have a doorman, look up and down the street until you find a building that does have one, and ask him to help you.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you just need a bolt or other piece, you can take it to one of the small hardware shops on road 9 and they can match it for a replacement.


----------



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> Does your building have a doorman/bawaab? He should be able to track someone down, bring them, and wait while it's repaired. Of course you should compensate him for his services.
> 
> If your building doesn't have a doorman, look up and down the street until you find a building that does have one, and ask him to help you.


Thank you  I didn't knew that the door was able to do so. I will sure ask him for help


----------



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

canuck2010 said:


> If you just need a bolt or other piece, you can take it to one of the small hardware shops on road 9 and they can match it for a replacement.


Thank you  
I was very very spoiled by Ikea before, that I forgot about the hardware shops.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

gcortez said:


> Thank you  I didn't knew that the door was able to do so. I will sure ask him for help





The doorman is your best friend.. he can find most things for you or point you in the right direction but don't forget to give him a tip. 

Eid will be with us in a few weeks.. your doorman will expect a monetary gift. 


Maiden


----------



## gcortez (Jun 19, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> The doorman is your best friend.. he can find most things for you or point you in the right direction but don't forget to give him a tip.
> 
> Eid will be with us in a few weeks.. your doorman will expect a monetary gift.
> 
> ...


Thank you  once I arrive home I will look for him


----------

